# sudo-1.7.4p2 error?



## feriz (Aug 18, 2010)

I have error after installing and start "sudo", but "su" command work ok.


```
>>> /usr/local/etc/sudoers: /etc/sudoers.d near line 97 <<<
sudo: parse error in /usr/local/etc/sudoers near line 97
sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting
```


----------



## Savagedlight (Aug 18, 2010)

It looks like you didn't configure who can 'sudo' what.
See the sudoers(5) manual page. 
You might want to look at the examples which are provided at the bottom of the manpage, then read up on what the syntax actually means.


----------



## ellkae (Aug 18, 2010)

I was having this problem earlier too.

Did you check to see if /etc/sudoers.d exists?

This was my first time building sudo from a fresh install in a while, but it looks like the default config has changed a little bit.

This little bit at the end of the default /usr/local/etc/sudoers is new to me:

```
## Read drop-in files from /etc/sudoers.d (the # here does not mean a comment)
#includedir /etc/sudoers.d
```

I just had to mkdir and then sudo started working as expected.
`# mkdir /etc/sudoers.d`


----------



## ellkae (Aug 19, 2010)

Submitted a bug report:
http://www.gratisoft.us/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=429

Should be fixed in 1.7.4p3


----------

